# DDR3 1600MHz on Asus P5G41TM-LX3



## gyanbhartip (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys my question is:-

Can I install G.SKILL RipjawsX 4gb ddr3 1600 MHz on my Asus P5G41TM-LX3?



My processor is Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2012)

gyanbhartip said:


> Hey guys my question is:-
> 
> Can I install G.SKILL RipjawsX 4gb ddr3 1600 MHz on my Asus P5G41TM-LX3?
> 
> My processor is Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400.



No. It will not.For that you need a mobo which support DDR3 1600.Your Mobo supports only upto 1333 (O.C).Refer below:

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5G41T-M LX3


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

it will run at 1333


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> it will run at 1333


Even if the mobo supports on 1333 Mhz (O.C) ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

ya...it will generally down clock..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2012)

Better to get Corsair Value Select.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

well..if an upgrade is on the cards its better to take 1600..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes ...if you are gonna upgrade better get 1600....and ignore my Value Select suggestion.


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 11, 2012)

actually someone gifted me those 2 sticks of G.SKILL RIPJAWSX 4gb 1600MHz ddr3.

And i am thinking of installing it on my Asus P5G41TM-LX3(as i think it would run under-clocked on 1333MHz); but to prevent any damage i thought of taking precious suggestions of you guys.

Now kindly tell me will it work on my mobo?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

it will work...am running a setup similar to that


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> it will work...am running a setup similar to that



Is it really not going to do any harm to my moterboard or ram


and can you please give details about the setup you mentioned above


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

well....i was not able to kill my setup 
and i am known for that


----------



## Naxal (Nov 11, 2012)

gyanbhartip said:


> actually someone gifted me those 2 sticks of G.SKILL RIPJAWSX 4gb 1600MHz ddr3.
> 
> And i am thinking of installing it on my Asus P5G41TM-LX3(as i think it would run under-clocked on 1333MHz); but to prevent any damage i thought of taking precious suggestions of you guys.
> 
> Now kindly tell me will it work on my mobo?



Which processor do you have ??

G41 may run 1600 MHz if processor can reach such FSB value , off course when overclocking


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> well....i was not able to kill my setup
> and i am known for that



i couldn't get you



Naxal said:


> Which processor do you have ??
> 
> G41 may run 1600 MHz if processor can reach such FSB value , off course when overclocking



I have got Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 20%OC from the bios


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2012)

Then their might be a chance of running the Ram @ 1600 MHz speed. Since you have experience in overclocking, I think you already know about the base clock. Base Clock Speed X Ram Multiplier = Ram Speed. In your case, the desired speed is DDR 800 which is equivalent to 1600 MHz. So, check the Base clock value in BIOS.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 12, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Then their might be a chance of running the Ram @ 1600 MHz speed. Since you have experience in overclocking, I think you already know about the base clock. Base Clock Speed X Ram Multiplier = Ram Speed. In your case, the desired speed is DDR 800 which is equivalent to 1600 MHz. So, check the Base clock value in BIOS.



Chances are slim as far as I can see.

Trying for FSB of 1600 MHz for RAM would result in processor too hitting that mark and in case of E5400, it would mean an effective OC of 100%, ie 5.4GHz 

I think better to eye for a MAX 1333 MHz with lower latency as the RAMs mentioned here for OC can handle lower latency when running 1333 MHz

Running processor @ 1333 Mhz FSB would require a good cooler and PSU also. (effective clock speed 4.4 GHz)


----------



## Cilus (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ Buddy, I don't think you understood a bit what I've said. For running Ram @ 800 MHz DDR speed, you don't need to set the FSB to 1600 MHz.
If F is the FSB Speed and M is the Ram Multiplier Value then you have to set their values according to the given equation. 
F X M = 800 

Intel use Quad Pump FSB, so 200 MHz Base clock speed means the effective speed is 800 MHz. The CPU Multiplier for E5400 is 13.5 (200X13.5 = 2700). The main problem with these older motherboards is that they don't support Intel XMP profile and the Ram speed is needed to set manually and that limits going beyond 1333 MHz speed for the Ram.

Here are certain links which might be useful:-

*kimoechan.wordpress.com/2012/05/06...0-and-p5g41t-m-lx-part-1-building-the-system/
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/269954-29-overclocking-asus-p5g41t

gyanbhartip, could you provide the memory or DRAM settings available in the BIOS?


----------



## Naxal (Nov 12, 2012)

> ^^ Buddy, I don't think you understood a bit what I've said. For running Ram @ 800 MHz DDR speed, you don't need to set the FSB to 1600 MHz.



What i can see from my G41, RAM and processor FSB is linked, changing one effects another one straight


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 12, 2012)

hey guys i don't really need the ram to run at exactly 1600MHz; i just want my pc to boot and run stably, let it run on 1066MHz or 1333MHz.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 12, 2012)

Then just plug it and enjoy.


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 12, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Then just plug it and enjoy.




Will it work without any damage to the parts


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

yes it will work without damaging anything.


----------

